# Here's Baby Lovitt!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

These are the pics that the breeder e mailed me. He is 7 weeks old now. I'm sure that from her phone. Isn't he a tiny cutie?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he's precious!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness...look at all that cuteness! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooo cute!!! Now I have puppy fever.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ittle Bittle Cutie Pie!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he's soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, baby Lovittt is perfectly adorable!!:wub: ILovitt him.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it too early to tell about his little personality yet?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he's a total doll! ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That's it. I'm booking a flight to Ohio in August just for a snuggle.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh may! What a precious boy!!! I see you him baby "Lovitt"! Are you liking that for his name!? Such a sweat pea!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh so cute!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am very happy for you congratulations! He is so adorable.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, is he not the cutest thing you've ever seen?! He looks sooo tiny and has such a cute face! :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He's so sweet  The wait is gonna be so hard!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Awwwwwww. . .puppy love! Cures just about anything. He is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I gotta name..................lyle....Lyle Lovitt. gooo...gooo. yum, baby love...zzzzzzzzzzzzyum


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Puppy love!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

He is DARLING!!! :wub: I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lyle Lovett. And I LOVE LOVE LOVE this little baby! Deborah, you must be just thinking about him every moment of every day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> He is DARLING!!! :wub: I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lyle Lovett. And I LOVE LOVE LOVE this little baby! Deborah, you must be just thinking about him every moment of every day!


I do think of him all the time, but I will not name a darling puppy Lyle Lovett! You guys DO know what he looks like??? LOL


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, he is precious!! He has a nice head like his sissy. Hi, baby brother!.. wub Eva..:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait....did I see a hint of a nose pose in the pic? Love it! Oh I bet you are soooo excited!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my!!! His face is SO adorable!!!! I love him :wub: I agree, Deborah... He is much cuter than Lyle lovitt- LOL!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Adorable.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I do think of him all the time, but I will not name a darling puppy Lyle Lovett! You guys DO know what he looks like??? LOL


:HistericalSmiley: Yes, but he did end up with a Pretty Woman (for a time). He's an amazing writer/singer/actor and a true gentleman. I'd totally kiss him ON THE CHEEK! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess "one can not always tell a book by it's cover!"
We have a wonderful friend named Lyle so the name is so positive for me!
But, hey, it is your baby & I am sure you have a million wonderful ideas, so we await the unveiling! 
He truly is a charming looking little guy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I guess "one can not always tell a book by it's cover!"
> We have a wonderful friend named Lyle so the name is so positive for me!
> But, hey, it is your baby & I am sure you have a million wonderful ideas, so we await the unveiling!
> He truly is a charming looking little guy.


You're right you can't tell a book by it's cover... I should never judge a person by looks alone. I really try not to... I don't think Mr. Lovett will be offended if I don't name my dog after him .


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

AWE!!! Bet you cant wait for him to come home!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adorable!!! Now I'm going to tiptoe my way out of this thread before my finger suddenly finds itself clicking on a breeder's available puppies link, lol. I'd definitely have to find a new husband if that happened, and it's been 39 years in August, so I finally have him trained :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I am smitten!! I am suffering from puppy fever lately and this isn't helping!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh he is adorable. I'm so jealous. I'm over the moon in love with Bella, but seeing so many of you on SM with multiple fluffs is making me think she needs a playmate.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My heart is melting seeing that little baby doll's picture!! Precious, just precious!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!!!! what a surprise!!! huge congrats to you. He is ADORABLE :wub: so exciting and I can't wait until you have him in your arms . He is so so so CUTE :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> These are the pics that the breeder e mailed me. He is 7 weeks old now. I'm sure that from her phone. Isn't he a tiny cutie?


Deborah, dear heaven above, I could not possbily be more happier for you. Oh my goodness. He is more precious than words can ever say, and don't you worry about it name, oh it will come to you. When I saw a pic of Contessa's 3 boys, I wanted them all :HistericalSmiley:. You baby boy is so precious, His Mom is precious, you are precious and Fran, is my heart.

Congratulations on this darling little baby. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Deborah. Such a beautiful baby boy pup pup!! He'll fit right in with the rest of your beautiful Family.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, just saw this as I haven't been on in a bit but he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, he is simply adorable!! :wub::wub::wub:

And, of course, I love little boy fluff babies! :wub::wub: Deborah, it is going to be so much fun watching him grow!


----------

